# Alright . . . maybe interested in looking at SC a little closer . . .



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I am trying an experiment this year with SC combs. I had one swarm move in on PF-120 frames, and another swarm (about a week or two later) move in on foundationless combs. I'm just observing and seeing what happens.

I did a sugar roll today, and the Foundationless (for me large cell) bees had a mite count of 2. The SC bees had a mite count of 0.

Still too early to tell for sure, and 2 isn't really a large number, but enough of a difference that I'll continue keeping an eye on it.


----------

